# Connection Issues



## 9greyhounds (Aug 9, 2021)

We use Sling streaming service for our TV. Last Thursday and Friday we had no TV because of "connection" issues. Our internet is not the problem because we can still get online on our desktop and phones. TV came back on Saturday morning, off again Saturday night, back on Sunday morning and off again Sunday night. In addition, we have lost our TV for short periods a lot over the past couple of months. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

They’re rolling up a new version that totally changes the format. Maybe issues between that and the olympics since they are the cheapest option for full coverage. That being said, did you restart everything? Including router and modem? I’ve been using Sling for the olympics, viewing via the nbc sports app with hardly any issues.


----------

